# I sold this vintage ROAD bike today



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

SO if you clicked its your decision to look  
late 80's Tommaso....At the swap a few people had some interest, it surprised me. Thanks to Mendon for recommending the price range. I bumped into the buyer on my way out and the bike was his size and was "The bike to have back when he started riding"
I'm glad it's going to be ridden!
CDT
(best pic I have..)


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

a friend pulled this out of a dumpster for me . record hubs, no logo HS, thomson,salsa, etc


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

hollister said:


> a friend pulled this out of a dumpster for me . record hubs, no logo HS, thomson,salsa, etc


Wow, nice find! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

hollister said:


> a friend pulled this out of a dumpster for me . record hubs, no logo HS, thomson,salsa, etc


I'll take that no logo HS off your hands. H3ll I'll trade you for a Campy so you can match your hubs. That is quite a find. I would be affraid it's stolen.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i love the simoncini. race bikes in red w/ white lettering. YES!!
now.. i would immediately place an italian silver 72º neg. stem there. 
trade the king for a silver record. you get my drift... from there it's all campy down to pedals. ambrosio rims and vittoria tires. pass the red wine.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> i love the simoncini. race bikes in red w/ white lettering. YES!!
> now.. i would immediately place an italian silver 72º neg. stem there.
> trade the king for a silver record. you get my drift... from there it's all campy down to pedals. ambrosio rims and vittoria tires. pass the red wine.


you have a degree bubble on your keyboard:skep: where do i get one of those?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> you have a degree bubble on your keyboard:skep: where do i get one of those?


alt + 0 = º

on a mac.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

On a pc the ° = alt + 0176. 

I'd be afeered that's stolen hollister. May have bad karma attached if believe in that hoopla.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Thats the only other simoncini I've ever seen.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

wow this frame is close style to mine,except mine is a large frame


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

On most winblows versions its alt 248 for ° and alt 253 for ²

two very useful little things to know


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Not to totally derail this thread, but why is it that all keystroke commands in Windows, involve standing on your head, rubbing your belly, scratching your ahem, "bearings", all while repeating various mantras and utilizing all 11 fingers to achieve the same thing macs do in like, 2 keys? Not looking for a fight, just kinda wonderin' :thumbsup: 

Tony, glad you got rid of it, sounds like it found a happy home!

Hollister- yeah, that was one hell of a dumpster, chances are, it's right behind a shop, if you catch my drift......:eekster: Not sayin' it can't be legit, but man, what planets had to align to make the happen?


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*old road bike*

heres a pic of my road bike /hybrid, this was hand built for a N.Z pro roadie about 15yrs ago? I bought it for $500 second hand,repainted it(close to orig color)put wider rimmed wheels on it for city rideing,put straight bars on it and gripshifts still has origenal suntour BL frnt/rear derailers and sr sakae crank,only frame mod I did was remove cable giudes and run them internally on side of frame


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

origenal dia compe brakes too


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Not to totally derail this thread, but why is it that all keystroke commands in Windows, involve standing on your head, rubbing your belly, scratching your ahem, "bearings", all while repeating various mantras and utilizing all 11 fingers to achieve the same thing macs do in like, 2 keys? Not looking for a fight, just kinda wonderin' :thumbsup:
> 
> Tony, glad you got rid of it, sounds like it found a happy home!
> 
> Hollister- yeah, that was one hell of a dumpster, chances are, it's right behind a shop, if you catch my drift......:eekster: Not sayin' it can't be legit, but man, what planets had to align to make the happen?


cause windows sucks!!!!!


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

windows does suck! macs forever for me. and fricking good score on that dumpster find. free (good) bikes are always the best!


----------



## princessjo (Feb 2, 2008)

*I have an old Tommaso*

Probably the same year as the one you sold. It's a small bike, 50 cm. and I'd like to sell it on Ebay. Mind me asking what you sold it for? And any other info you might know about it? Model?I bought it years ago and know nothing about it except it is dark green and has columbia written on it...HELP?
Thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

I know very litle myself. I learned alot at the velo swap however. The frame size was stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I found out the Record pedals themselves were worth Up to $50-$60 ....And a bit about the tubing it had..I sold it for $250 ....
Post up some pics!


----------



## Trailsarefun (Mar 3, 2008)

CdaleTony said:


> SO if you clicked its your decision to look
> late 80's Tommaso....At the swap a few people had some interest, it surprised me. Thanks to Mendon for recommending the price range. I bumped into the buyer on my way out and the bike was his size and was "The bike to have back when he started riding"
> I'm glad it's going to be ridden!
> CDT
> (best pic I have..)


Cdale do you have any more pictures of that bike and can you give me the componentry that it had.I have one and am trying to figure out what year it is.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Trailsarefun said:


> Cdale do you have any more pictures of that bike and can you give me the componentry that it had.I have one and am trying to figure out what year it is.


I can email you a few pics the buyer sent me. Other than that I am clueless. I believe this bike was built up with 105 , and for some odd reason campy super lig. pedals...Bio-apce chainrings might give a clue on my bike as to year though. the consensus at the velo meet was late 80's. perhaps 88
CDT
PM me your email addy


----------



## trekmike (Aug 27, 2004)

*1980's Simoncini & Campy*

I got this off a 1980's Simoncini. The derailer has a weak spring I would like to replace but I cannot date it or find the model. It isn't supported by Camp'

Any ideas?



hollister said:


> a friend pulled this out of a dumpster for me . record hubs, no logo HS, thomson,salsa, etc


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

trekmike said:


> The derailer has a weak spring ...


Try new fresh, lubed cables to reduce friction. Lube the pivots and the points where the spring touches the derailleur body. I've got a mid-70's Campy derailleur that's seen multiple thousands of miles and the spring is fine.


----------



## trekmike (Aug 27, 2004)

The unit itself is well lubed. New cables is a nice idea.
I'd still like to date this thing and what model??


----------

